# RR55 OD Mod to CoffeeChaps Chute Mod



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know how many of you with the RR55 ODs have done this mod but I was advised to take the top off the stainless steel chute on the front and remove the plastic gubbins with a moveable flap that would house a microswitch in the models with a doser. You then remove the thin foil anti static flap that covers the exit from the grind chamber and extend the right hand side of it with insulating tape and reinstall it, you need a small allen key for this 2mm if I remember correctly, once its back in place you bend it very slightly up making a small crease at the top of it following the line of the exit hole. This is done because left on its own after removing the plastic bits it would throw to the right of the chute, doing this makes it drop nicely into the centre of the pf.

Well as I have very clumsy hands 1st thing in the day I kept catching the tape when brushing the chute clean, which got me thinking if their was perhaps something better to use than insulation tape. The 1st idea was to cut some metal from a drinks can and scrub it back to bare metal and then cut a replacement flap with a larger section to the right, unfortunately I haven't as yet been able to get the edges of piece I cut out smooth enough for my liking so that they aren't a knife like edge. So, I came up with plan B and bought some aluminium a/c duct sealing tape off ebay from here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200938028296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The end result is pictured below :









This works even better than using plastic insulation tape and I'm fairly certain will last longer too, and so far it seems not to catch any grounds on itself.

I'm also using a 52mm collapsible lens hood bought from ebay with a scented candle tin lid from Tesco as its lid which works very well at cleaning the chute out, you have to give it a couple of whacks rather than just one as with the 58mm version CoffeeChap used on the Mazzers at the Grindoff:









Hope this helps.

Charlie


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I do like credit to go where credit is due and it was bubbajvegas that came up with the chute mod for the rr55. Nice work though Charlie.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

In that case I owe Bubbajvegas an apology I guess I misunderstood when I spoke to him about the RR55s. I guess the photos also give a sense of scale next to a Classic and show that without the hopper they go even into the smallest of kitchens.


----------

